# Drill Press Table Insert



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Harbor Freight 16 speed Floor model drill press and for what I use it for, it's great. But my current MDF top is getting beat up and picked up a table top form Craig's List that is laminated on one side and is about 1" thick. I'd rather make one that fits what I want than buy one and have to modify it later on.

How do I make a replaceable "sacrificial piece" for the drill bit area? It'll have to be routed out of the table top, a square area, finger hole and replaceable pieces that fit snug, but how would you go about it?

Mount it like a router plate in the table?

Woodpeckers Drill Press Table they call it a filler.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Charles,

im not sure i understand you question but heres my reply.

i use a drill press table that i bought from somewhere. its a cheap one.

for replaceable inserts i use 1/2 inch mdf. i think most drill presses tables use this but mine evidently used a metric thickness. i just routed out the lip to accept 1/2 inch mdf and now i have plenty of inserts.

i just rip them on a ts and then cut them to length on the slidesaw. then use a forstner bit to drill the hole. its very easy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Charles...
exactly like a router plate will work just fine....

bill


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you will need 4 holes in the corners to be able to take the insert out easily and replace it.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

This drill press table by steve is one the best designs I have seen when mine is ready to be replaced im gonna defo copy his design he gives full info on building it.

YouTube - Build a drill press table for your woodshop

quick , easy and the replacement part where the drill bit goes is shop made and extremely simple to replicate wonderful idea.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just picked up the drill press table at the parking lot sale at HF, for $22.00 I could not get all the material and make one for that price. It it's actually not bad for the money.

Drill press table


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Danny,

thats the table i have, i think it did come from harbor freight. 

that table is built for a table top dp, but i used it on my floor model.

i did make a couple of moderations to it.

first i made a fence that is a piece of 3/4 by 2 inch material, and mounted it the flat way or so to say, the fence is only 3/4 inch high.

second, the inserts were less than 1/2 inch thick. so i routed the recess deeper to accept 1/2 inch stock. now i can make plenty of inserts from 1/2 inch mdf that is readily available and cheap.


----------

